# Esox East message board



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

The Esox East message board has been hijacked. Iam trying to get it back but it is not looking good.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I saw that. What a bunch of crap! Please keep at it Rick. Great site w/ lots of info.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yeah i just get a broad with a backpack.....yikes.. heck, id like to get a broad with a backpack... hi-jacked...w.t.f....?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What, do they think we're going to use there site? Oh yea, what the heck, can't get to my favorite muskie site but I'll just go ahead and see what they have to offer. I wish they would jail people that do that crap.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Rick - Wish you success inn recovering the site and hope you find out who and are able to prosecute.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

things are back up and running


----------

